# Rear End Casting Number



## MeanGreen70 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I am new to this Forum thing and this is my first post. I just acquired a 1970 hardtop that was originally built with a 3.55 Safe-T-Track rear end. Can anyone tell me what the correct rear end casting number should be for this unit? Thank you.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MeanGreen70 said:


> Hello, everyone. I am new to this Forum thing and this is my first post. I just acquired a 1970 hardtop that was originally built with a 3.55 Safe-T-Track rear end. Can anyone tell me what the correct rear end casting number should be for this unit? Thank you.


I would help if you give us yours along with the axle code to verify the 3.55's. :thumbsup:


----------

